# WAS Conference 2010



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The WAS convention 2010 will be held on August 30 to Sept 2 at the Red Lion in Salem, Oregon.
For a look at the agenda:
http://groups.ucanr.org/WAS/files/79722.pdf

Registration form:
http://groups.ucanr.org/WAS/files/78258.pdf


----------

